# ¿Que inversor elegir?



## metfanito (Sep 28, 2006)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad es que no tengo mucha idea de electrónica. De ahí el tema que os propongo a continuación.Estoy viendo información del tema por internet, pero por mas que miro no me queda clara la cosa.

Quiero conectar una pulidora a un inversor DC/AC de 12V a 220V, para poder conectar el mismo a la bateria del coche y asi poder pulirlo. El caso es que en la caja de la pulidora pone que consume 1200W y no se que inversor coger, si uno de 1200W exactos con onda modificada (aunque soporte mas de pico) o uno de 1500-1700W. ¿Que opinais? Estoy hecho un lio....   Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## JV (Sep 28, 2006)

Yo te diria que no uses un equipo demasiado ajustado en potencia de no ser necesario, si fue construido con un calculo muy justo puedes tener problemas con algun componente, ademas trabajando de esa forma se puede acortar la vida util del inversor. Un 10% de margen seria aceptable.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 29, 2006)

Yo elegiría el de 1200W siempre que aguante picos más altos. De todos modos, los inversores casan mal con los aparatos a motor eléctrico.
Utilizar un inversor al 100% de la potencia o al 80% va mucha diferencia, pq se encienden los ventilador y más circuitería y el rendimiento baja, es decir, duran mucho menos las baterías ya que no es proporcional. Es decir, si con el 80% duran 30 minutos, al 100% pueden durar 15 minutos, el doble exagerando, pero para que veas que no es lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## metfanito (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, tomo nota entonces. Por lo tanto creo que la elección más ajustada (en cuanto a las prestaciones y precio) para lo que necesito es el inversor de 1500 W. Salu2 y muchas cracias.

Si hay algun comentario más, no dudeis en ponerlo please


----------



## herlin gonzalo (Oct 4, 2006)

NECECITO QUE POR FAVOR ALGUIEN ME DIGA DONDE PUEDO CONSEGUIR EL PLANO DE UN INVERSOR DE POTENCIA QUE NECECITO ARMAR COMO PROYECTO.  SE LOS AGRADECERIA CON MUCHO GUSTO.


----------



## JV (Oct 5, 2006)

Hola herlin gonzalo, el inversor debe ser de onda cuadrada o cuasisenoidal? Si es de onda cuadrada son bastantes simples, un circuito oscilador y un transformador, pero si es cuasisenoidal ya es mas complejo y hay varias variantes dependiendo ademas si es realimentado, o sea que regule la tension de salida para compenzar la caida que produce la carga.


----------



## herlin gonzalo (Oct 5, 2006)

oye JV el inversor puede entregar a la salida una onda cuadrada pero podrias decirme donde encontrar un plano o una guia para poder desarrollarlo.


----------



## JV (Oct 8, 2006)

Hola herlin, no tengo el circuito de uno de esa potencia, pero te recomiendo que te fijes en la pagina de la editorial Plaquetodo:

http://www.plaquetodo.com/

en la parte de catalogo/convertidores tienen los equipos que ello fabrican y puedes bajar la hoja tecnica donde esta el circuito del mismo. Los de mayor potencia usan un PIC porque son cuasisenoidales, pero puedes usar el control del de 75W que es de cuadrada con la parte de potencia de los mas grandes. Espero que te sirva.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hola,

Con un inversor 12v dc /127v ac de onda cuadrada se puede alimentar monitores de LCD y la PC ¿?

Saludos.


----------



## JV (Oct 9, 2006)

Los de onda cuadrada no son convenientes para los equipos electronicos, son buenos para iluminacion y algun aparato electrico.  Por la pregunta calculo que es para usar como UPS, estos trabajan con onda cuasisenoidal.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hola de nuevo,

Siendo mas especifico, en mi caso busco realizar un inversor que me permita alimentar 4 monitores LCD de 15” y algún otro equipo extra como puede ser un CPU. Todo esto desde una batería de 24v de camión, entonces según dices lo mas recomendable es montar un inversor de onda cuasisenoidal.

Hasta ahora he querido hacer funcionar un inversor sencillo que usa el 2n3055, ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/alguien-ha-logrado-echar-andar-inversor-3644/ ) pero no he podido por que he tenido mucho problema con los condensadores de tantalio, primero no consigo el tipo y luego los que le pongo me vuelan. Total para no hacer mas largo el cuento, me surgen unas preguntas, ¿ese inversor que tipo de onda generara? Y ¿me servirá en mi caso?

Yo tengo relativamente poca experiencia con el tema de los inversores, pero vi en plaquetodo el que usa PIC para generar la onda cuasisenoidal, me gusto mucho, se programar los PICs, pero ahí no muestran el código para darme una idea, creo que uno de los beneficios del inversor con PIC es que no necesitare tantalios ¿o si?

He googleado pero no me encuentro mucha información. acerca de inversores con PIC y su montaje, sabes de algún sitio donde se muestre esto con mayor detalle ¿?

Saludos y gracias,


----------



## JV (Oct 10, 2006)

alejandro_oo:

Como dijiste, el inversor es sencillo, por lo cual es de onda cuadrada. Esa configuracion es basica para un inversor pero hay que descartarla para tu caso.

Para que te des una idea de lo que tienes que programar, un inversor cuasisenoidal, el mas simple, lo que hace es una secuencia como la siguiente:

masa, Vcc, masa, -Vcc, masa, Vcc, masa, ......

Al meter esta señal a un transformador tienes una salida mas parecida a una senoide.

Los equipos mas eleborados tienen mas valores de tension de modo de hacer una senoide con escalones.

Los capacitores en el inversor de transistores son para fijar la frecuencia mediante un RC, usando un micro se controla la frecuencia con el soft. Incluso se puede variar los tiempos de Vcc y -Vcc dependiendo la carga, para mantener de esta forma la tension deseada. Los inversores de mayor calidad presentan una realimentacion para efectuar la correcion en forma automatica.

Sobre el sitio, lo siento pero no conosco ninguno.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Oct 11, 2006)

Hola JV,

Ya entiendo el concepto, entonces para generar una onda cuasisenoidal a 60 Hz debo hacer así:

Positivo (4 ms)
Desconectar (4ms)
Negativo (4ms)
Desconectar (4ms)

Según he leído en esta pagina , para lograr esas inversiones de polaridades se debe implementar 4 transistores bipolares en modo “puente inversor” y conmutar las bases en pares a la frecuencia que se quiera (+/-, -/+), para esto usaría el PIC, ahora lo que me parece incorrecto del diagrama de la teoría del “puente inversor” en esa misma pagina , es que ponen los 4 transistores NPN y según yo me parece que deben ser un par PNP (para conmutar positivo) y un par NPN (para conmutar negativo) ¿estoy en lo correcto? O ¿Cómo debe ir un puente inversor?

Siguiendo con el “puente inversor”, he leído por ahí que los transistores empleados para construirlo deben aislarse para poder manejar al transformador ya que produce inducción, ¿Cuál es la forma correcta de hacerlo?, en mi caso utilizare el mismo 2N3055 NPN y su contraparte PNP el MJ2955 y desde luego el pic para conmutarlos a la frecuencia requerida.

Lo primero que me propongo antes de conectar el transformador, es obtener la corriente alterna, estoy haciendo unas pequeñas pruebas, pero me gustaría mucho tener confirmación sobre la elaboración del famoso “puente inversor” para saber si estoy en lo correcto.

Saludos,


----------



## alejandro_oo (Oct 11, 2006)

Hola,

Yo aquí otra vez, bueno he puesto en marcha el puente inversor (como yo pienso que va) con dos transistores bipolares PNP y dos NPN, y les estoy conmutando las bases con el pic a los intervalos de 4 ms que antes indique, y efectivamente obtengo corriente alterna, solo que algo extraño, ya que al medir con un multimetro me dice que tengo 3.5 volts y en otro (mas profesional) me dice que tengo alrededor de 36 volts, yo se que la segunda es una medida fuera de la realidad siendo que estoy convirtiendo (como prueba) desde una batería de 6v recargable, ahora me pregunto ¿es normal esto?, que debo hacer para obtener justamente 6 volts pero alternos ¿?.

Estaba leyendo y me encuentro con que el voltaje puede modificarse si se modifica el ancho (tiempo) de los pulsos al invertir las polaridades. Pero pues no se, ahora que intervalos de tiempos debería poner.

Por cierto me surge una duda, hablando de la protección que deben tener los transistores para manejar el transformador, me serviría colocarles diodos antiparalelo, digo ayudan en algo ¿?

Saludos,


----------



## JV (Oct 12, 2006)

Hola alejandro_oo, he revisado la pagina, el puente esta bien como esta pero lo puedes hacer funcionar con 2 NPN y 2 PNP o los 4 PNP, lo importante es realizar la inversion en el transformador. Respecto a la tension de salida,te tiene que dar menor a 6V porque estas midiendo en un intervalo de tiempo en el cual un instante esta a 6V pero otro esta a 0V. La modificacion del ancho de pulso se usa para corregir la tension de salida pero siempre respetando el periodo de la onda, en tu caso 1/60=16.66ms o sea que si aumentas los tiempos altos a 6ms los tiempos bajos deben ser 16.66-2*6=4.66, nos daria 2.33ms por intervalo. No se si quedo muy claro.
Sobre los diodos, siempre que la carga de los transistores sea inductiva conviene colocarlos porque uns sobretension generada por el transformador o la bobina los puede quemar.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Oct 13, 2006)

Muy bien JV, entonces déjame ver si entendí eso… Quiere decir que la única razón para ampliar/modificar el ancho de los pulsos es si el voltaje de la batería cae por debajo del voltaje del secundario del transformador, pero de cualquier forma la onda completa siempre debe durar 16.66 ms ¿es así?, pero yo siempre pensaba que en el puente inversor me tenia que dar 6v alterna, o mas bien siendo que se están alternando las polaridades 3 v están de un lado y 3 v del otro, o sea que siempre que se mida del puente inversor se tendrá alrededor de la mitad del voltaje, ¿es correcto?. 

Ahora aquí con esto de los intervalos es donde me surge la mayor incertidumbre, me refiero a que hasta ahora me he limitado ha imponer tiempos en ms enteros (1, 2, 3, 4, etc), y lo hago valiéndome de la duración de los ciclos de instrucción, como mi cuarzo es de 4 Mhz pues mi ciclo de reloj vale .25 ms y si cada ciclo de instrucción consume 4 ciclos de reloj, pues lógicamente tengo 1 ms entre instrucción e instrucción. Pero entonces como le hago para obtener intervalos de por ejemplo .66 ms.

Otra cosa, en este momento los transistores en puente inversor (etapa de potencia) los estoy conmutando directamente con el pic, pero me parece que debería añadir otros 4 transistores de pequeña potencia para que sean estos los que interactúen entre la etapa de control y la de potencia ¿verdad?

Saludos,


----------



## JV (Oct 18, 2006)

Hola alejandro_oo...

Si la medicion es realizada con un tester comun o normal la medicion de alterna solo te va a dar un valor correcto cuando esta señal sea senoidal, ya que no hace una medicion directa sino que realiza una multiplicacion por una constante que esta adecuada para la senoide.

Si el micro no te permite tiempos decimales sigue usando enteros o consulta en el foro de programacion, mi conocimiento es basico en ese area.

Efectivamente te conviene usar una etapa previa siempre que se usen transistores de potencia, eso o cambiar a MOSFet que como tienen una alta impedancia requieren mucha menos corriente para accionarlos.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola JV,

Estuve revisando la hoja técnica del inversor de 500 W de plaquetodo, el que usa PIC y encontré algo a mi juicio interesante: 



> En nuestro caso, utilizamos los siguientes ports de entrada-salida: RA1 y RA2 se utilizan para controlar a T1 y T2; RB0 es la entrada de línea y RB1 se utiliza para comandar un relé.
> 
> Para generar la señal de 50 Hz que excita la etapa de potencia, se utiliza el driver compuesto por T1 y T2. Los transistores se activan en forma alternada por períodos de 10 milisegundos para lograr los 50 Hz.
> 
> En la salida del driver tendremos una señal cuadrada de 50 Hz con potencia suficiente para excitar la etapa de salida.



Entonces si entiendo bien, a pesar de que este inversor esta controlado con PIC es de onda cuadrada ¿?

Eso por un lado, y por el otro la verdad con el puente inversor no he tenido mucha suerte, ya que a la salida del transformador solo logro encender un pequeño foquito indicador neon, al principio tenia un error de tiempo ya que en vez de oscilar a 60 Hz lo hacia a 2.5 Khz, ya lo corregí, pero ahora el foquito prende y como que quiere parpadear, el transformador lo conecto directamente a las salidas del puente inversor, dejando el cable de en medio sin conectar ¿Qué puede estar mal?.

Luego mejor me arme dos conjuntos de mosfets canal N, la salida de cada conjunto la conecte a los extremos del transformador, solo que en este caso si le conecte la punta del centro a corriente positiva, el PIC lo configure para oscilar los mosfets cada 8 ms (onda cuadrada) muy parecido al de plaquetodo con la diferencia de la frecuencia y efectivamente ahí si puedo encender un foco (probé con uno de 75 W) y hasta el transformador como que vibra, lo malo es que seria de onda cuadrada.

Así que la pregunta es: ¿Cómo podría hacer para que el inversor que si me funciono con los conjuntos de mosfets fuera de onda cuasisenoidal?

Ya probé aplicando la misma teoría para la onda cuasisenoidal, solo que con los conjuntos de mosfets hice así: encender un conjunto; apagar; encender el otro; apagar. A intervalos de 4ms, el centro del transformador lo deje fijo a positivo, pero lo único que logre es que uno de los conjuntos de mosfets se calentara e inclusive humeo un poco, mientras que el otro conjunto permaneció helado y en este caso el transformador no hizo ni ruido y por supuesto no encendió nada ¿entonces como seria?.

Agradezco y aprecio mucho la ayuda.

Saludos,


----------

